

Submission titles still subject to change by editors? - zoltz

I don&#x27;t mind moderators killing submissions of mine that are deemed off-topic but what put me off submitting stories here was editors changing the titles of my submissions (without any notice to readers). See my previous submission. New people are running this place now --- do they still do this?
======
wmf
Yes, dang fixes titles if they don't follow the rules.

~~~
zoltz
Thanks! Just looked into this further. The guidelines say you should use the
original title when submitting a story. But what if this title is
uninformative and the subtitle is too long? Then you have to summarise. I
don't think it's acceptable for a moderator to edit this summary, without
giving any notice to readers (this was done several times to me). He should
kill the whole submission instead if he doesn't like the title.

Apart from that, I guess it would be much better if submitters had a chance to
indicate _why_ they find their submission interesting. Just a thought.

~~~
dang
It's fine to make a title short enough to fit the limit. It's fine to use a
subtitle if that's more informative or less baity. What's not fine is to
rewrite the title to put your own spin on the story.

Stories are not the property of the submitter. Being first to post a story
confers no privilege to tell others how to perceive it.

In my view, reflecting the content as neutrally as possible is one of the most
important principles of HN. HN readers can and should evaluate stories for
themselves.

It sounds like you'll be unhappy with the above, but I hope not. It would be
nice to see you sooner than another seven years!

~~~
zoltz
Thank you for the explanation! In my 2nd paragraph I had older stories in mind
where it's most likely a case of "either I submit it or nobody does". I can
see now how my proposal is bad in the "normal" case of hot, new stories.

There should be enough interesting stories out there with good, informative,
neutral original titles that it won't be another seven years.

~~~
smeyer
Why shouldn't "being first to post confers no privilege..." not extend to
"being the only one to post confers no privilege..."?

~~~
zoltz
From the guidelines: "If you want to add initial commentary on the link, write
a blog post about it and submit that instead". This would seem to explicitly
allow telling others how to perceive a story, so I don't really see how the
privilege thing can be the crucial point. But reading dang's comment I
realised how an inferior title might damage the prospects of a story that
would have been submitted under a better title by someone else.

